# DTG Neon Printing?



## dirtshirts (Jan 19, 2007)

Does anyone know of a way to use a DTG printer to print neon? Or a company with the facilities to do this sort of thing?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Neon as in bright colors or neon as in reflective or florescent colors?


----------



## dirtshirts (Jan 19, 2007)

as in bright colors that cannot be mixed with CMYK. I have heard that Pantone makes neon inks for DTG but I have never met anyone with a machine that uses it.


----------

